# where can we find rabbit breeders?



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Hi,

please do not attack me but is there rabbit breeders who are well known?

Lets say chekered rabbit breeders, english spot breeders and lionhead breeders,.........etc.

Thanks.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Not all breeders are bad. My little Angel came from a wonderful Nethie breeder, who transported her 195 miles to me as I couldn't get her breed anywhere around me. She is a wonderfully well socialised little bun, nothing phases her, and she loves cuddles and being picked up - all thanks to a responsible breeder who handled her from the second it was safe to do so. The difference between my two and a pet store one is unbelievable - you get a pet who was well reared, given the best start and is easy to tame/handle. I cant get rescue buns as I live in the middle of nowhere (I got my other bun from 205 miles away that's how hard it is to find one closer!)and there's no rescues for miles. If I wanted another I wouldn't hesitate to get one from the same breeder, I talk and send updates/photos to her often. I got someone who is bothered about them once they have left there, not someone who doesn't care once their sold. Do your research and find a good, caring breeder and you'll get a wonderful well balanced bunny. I actually originally found both mine on preloved so there are decent breeders on there.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I know of a breeder that has lion-heads and tri-coloured dutches and many more but I was so angry to read that she only suggests a 4x2 hutch for her rabbits to be homed to.

Why dont you look in rescues? There are tons of lion-heads and all sorts of other breeds just waiting for a home.
I have a dutch and a dwarf lop and they are both absolutely perfect and both from rescues.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

to find a good breeder you have to ask questions.

good breeders will be able to tell you detailed liniage for the rabbits going back atleast 4 generations on either side, they will be able to tell you both the good points and bad points of all their rabbits, they will keep their retired breeders as pets, or find them a really good retirement home, they will vaccinate & worm regularly, they will have decent sized housing, and access to runs, they will not recommend you keep your rabbits in anything less then 6' x 2'
they will NEVER breed animals of uncertain backgrounds (ie animals bought from pet stores) 
good breeders should also do their best to help rescue if the need arises
and most importantly, they should only breed for a reason, IE to better the breed, to improve on the traits of the next generation, longlivity and health, they should also operate to a strict waiting list poliacy, and NOT breed more animals then they already have homes lined up for

there are many more aspects of being a good breeder, but we would be here forever if i were to list them all

the trick to finding a good breeder is to ask lots and lots and lots of questions, if they have nothing to hid they wont mind


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

To find a good breeder as already said you need to ask a million and one questions, if something doesn't sound right walk away as it probably isn't.

Are you looking into breeding yourself?


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

Thank you all.

B3rnie,
Well,my story with rabbits is more than 20 years but because still I am not having the correct place for rabbits, I do not have rabbits.

But really I like to be rabbit breader.


By the way, here in town, people having local rabbits.

But my aim to bring rabbits from outside which are more beautiful, I love to have different rabbits  .

I want to ask a question but I do not know what the reaction which will be taken by you rabbit lovers.
The question is do you know that some people eat rabbits. They are rabbit meat lovers. They want to have more and more rabbits so they eat them. But here in the forum, I did not see any one who speak about this. Is there anything wrong.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Gemologist said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> B3rnie,
> Well,my story with rabbits is more than 20 years but because still I am not having the correct place for rabbits, I do not have rabbits.
> ...


Well personally I don't eat rabbit meat and never will, but saying that I know that it is popular in different countries. 
You won't find anyone talking about things like that here as you have already mentioned we are pet lovers here so it isn't something we would be interested in talking about


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

All countries are different and people have different views. On this forum we all love animals so this kind of conversation is very upsetting for us.


----------



## gloworm*mushroom (Mar 4, 2011)

Im sure we all know here that people eat rabbits. My cats regularly eat rabbit, which I have no problem with despite having 2 bunnys of my own. its nature. Lots of people regularly eat rabbit in the UK. Same with chickens, many people keep them as pets but are certainly aware that they are also eaten...

I am not quite sure what people eating rabbits has got to do with people breeding :s Unless you are breeding in order to sell to people to eat, but that would be a very false economy.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Gemologist said:


> Thank you all.
> 
> B3rnie,
> Well,my story with rabbits is more than 20 years but because still I am not having the correct place for rabbits, I do not have rabbits.
> ...


Your message _*implies*_ that you are interested in breeding rabbits to supply to people as food, not pets!

As this is a pet forum frequented by animal lovers, might I suggest you're perhaps asking the wrong question in the wrong place.

On this forum, this type of conversation is a little tactless and inapprorpiate.

Not attacking, just an honest response


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Like above says. You are on the wrong forum. And why would you want to use beatiful pets for the food market? Sorry but that is sick, rabbits that people eat are wild ones raised/ caught by gamekeepers, not the bunnies that you care for in a garden hutch:crying:. I doubt you will find a good decent rabbit breeder who will sell you their beloved bunny's little un's for eating!!!!!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Like above says. You are on the wrong forum. And why would you want to use beatiful pets for the food market? Sorry but that is sick, rabbits that people eat are wild ones raised/ caught by gamekeepers, not the bunnies that you care for in a garden hutch:crying:. I doubt you will find a good decent rabbit breeder who will sell you their beloved bunny's little un's for eating!!!!!!


The majority of rabbit consumed is actually farmed as opposed to hunted. Wild rabbits are scrawny, diseased and usually full of shot.

Im unsure whats the ops question is though.

Do you want to breed pet rabbits or ones to eat?

I don't see why advice can't be given for animals intended for consumption. Surely they should still be responsibly bred, housed and cared for correctly and to a high welfare standard? Others forums will no doubt give advice on stocking densities and poor breeding practices to increase profit/production. Do we really want people to get such advice?

People eat meat. Fact. I don't see whats so offensive about it.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes I agree that rabbits bred for food should be raised as good as possible (like sheep, pigs,cows, chickens etc) but the OP asked for specific breeds, which suggests using pet rabbits. You wouldn't expect to go into a butchers and ask for "1 Dutch rabbit to make a pie with please" - who'd want to eat a black and white bunny that looks like the one in the pet shop down the road? That's my point , yes people eat meat, and yes unfortunately rabbit is one of those - but not ones which are pets.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

colliewobble said:


> Yes I agree that rabbits bred for food should be raised as good as possible (like sheep, pigs,cows, chickens etc) but the OP asked for specific breeds, which suggests using pet rabbits. You wouldn't expect to go into a butchers and ask for "1 Dutch rabbit to make a pie with please" - who'd want to eat a black and white bunny that looks like the one in the pet shop down the road? That's my point , yes people eat meat, and yes unfortunately rabbit is one of those - but not ones which are pets.


Well you dont buy your meat still fully furred do you? So no way of knowing how "cute" it once was. Plus an awful lot of people really wouldnt care. Humans eat some stunning looking animals, with many being kept and reared as pets first and foremost.

Im not entirely sure what the op is asking tbh, as i think its been lost in translation.

I see no reason for there to be a distinction between pet and food.


----------



## Gemologist (May 9, 2011)

It seems the topic has been changed.That was not my topic, it was only an enquery. Please lets go back to main topic which is about beautiful rabbit breeders.

I wonder if they are well known people or companies who are breeders so that if any one ask about any breed,easily he will find them.For example, if I want checkered rabbit, very easy I get many breeders and their address,their numbers or it is not like that, i do not know.


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Nonnie said:


> Well you dont buy your meat still fully furred do you? So no way of knowing how "cute" it once was. Plus an awful lot of people really wouldnt care. Humans eat some stunning looking animals, with many being kept and reared as pets first and foremost.
> 
> Im not entirely sure what the op is asking tbh, as i think its been lost in translation.
> 
> I see no reason for there to be a distinction between pet and food.


Whilst I think the moral debate about eating meat could run and run, I would just like to return to the point that the original objection wasn't actually the fact that people eat meat but that a discussion implying such with regard to rabbits, on a pet lovers' forum, is more than a little unsavoury.

I agree that it's a shame this implication sidetracked the original question as, whatever anyone's opinion of breeders, it was a valid enquiry.

Anyway.....I'm done with this thread....moving on!


----------

